# High-fat, high-calorie, high-protein shake recipes, please!



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

My grandmother is 80 years old. She has Parkinson's disease and is having a lot of trouble eating. My mother is currently making her milk shakes and taking them over to her once a day. My mom says it works well, because my grandmother will drink them even in her sleep.

My mom is interested in making the shakes super healthy, true meal replacments instead of just ice cream. We went to Smoothie King last night and looked at the protein powders they have available but didn't see anything that was right for our situation.

My mom feels that it's the sweet taste that makes my grandmother intrested, so they need to be sweet. She's mainly just looking to get her weight up and to give her some energy. She is sleeping a lot and gets tired after a few bites of food.

I thought I'd post here. Has anyone made these types of smoothies at home? What did you put in them? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamabird32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here are some ingredients that I add to make smoothies...
Orange Juice
Apple Juice
Yogurt
frozen fruit, (bananas, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries)
or you could use fresh
kale, I like the curly in the smoothies
wheatgerm
flax seed, ground

This makes a sweet delicious treat! and good for you!!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess it all depends on what your feelings are on raw egg yolks. IMO we'd rather supplement with raw egg yolks for their protein/fat than with a powder. There's one in EFLF that has 544 calories per serving and the recipe is 1 whole serving.

Yogurt-Coconut Smoothie
1/2 cup fresh or frozen berries
1 cup plain whole yogurt or Kefir (if using yogurt, I'd personally go with Seven Stars, Stoneyfield, or Brown Cow)
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 egg yolks
1 tablespoon melted coconut oil

I guess what I like so much about this smoothie is that it packs a lot of bang for your buck and isn't overally reliant on it's calories coming from sugars found in fruits/juices. You could always use it as a start, though and adjust it accordingly.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We use whey protein powder and either milk or coconut milk. Hubby uses almond milk.

For larger shakes, I add yogurt, coconut milk, frozen fruit, plenty of protein powder, etc.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

A few years ago, my dd had a jaw distraction done (had her jaw broken and had a screw put in. Said screw had to be turned 2 full revolutions a day (each revolution moved her jaw apart .5mm) ) and to put it mildly, she didn't eat! Everything had to be in smoothy form. I used Boost (which is a commercial hospital shake) that I supplemented with ice cream and fruit. I also took the French Vanilla slim fast (ok--this was way before I found MDC--so forgive me!!) and mixed it with whole milk, ice cream and fruit. DD is pretty thin for her age even now--15% BMI but those shakes really helped her. I used frozen strawberries, bananas, I mixed in yogurt, blue berries. I used the slim fast because of the added vitamins and fiber, since she was on a liquid diet. I did use egg yolks--wonderful in peach smoothies.

hths some!


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Another favorite:

Favorite milk (soy, cow, almond, coconut)
Banana
Dates
Almonds

The almonds don't always blend super-fine, so you might need to experiment.
However, it is very sweet, very yummy and has LOTS of calories and protein.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

I make what my DH refers to as "the super-mondo smoothie". It's totally packed with nutritional goodness. Here's a recipe, as it were -- I really just eyeball the ingredients. It's basically an adaptation of the recipe a PP posted from Eat Fat, Lose Fat.

*plain yogurt or milk kefir
*frozen berries (blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, cranberries, etc.) and acai, if I have it
*1/2 of an avocado
*handful of raw spinach or kale
*2-3 pastured, organic egg yolks
*1 tablespoon+ virgin organic coconut oil
*chia seeds
*flax seeds
*stevia drops (for added sweetness, since that's what you're looking for)

Also, bananas make for a very sweet smoothie. I don't add them because I find the banana taste to be overpowering, but my kids love smoothies with bananas.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We do:
*raw milk
*raw milk kefir or yogurt
*2 egg yolks (pastured and/or fertile eggs)
*2 Tablespoons virgin coconut oil
*1-2 Tablespoons raw or organic/cultured butter
*raw honey
*fruit - bananas, strawberries, mango ... whatever sounds good
*Vitamin C powder (typically acerola or sodium ascorbate)
That's my morning "java" so to speak.


----------

